# Alright Girls, How Ready Are You?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I still dont have a handle on ligs yet. They have sneaked kids in the past. Waiting for after midnight and 6am to surprise me with dry bouncing babies. 
In my vast *snort* experience of 2 seasons never showing much real 
signs of immenent birth. I wonder what they will pull on me this time? 
Grace is out there Blimping around, Miss B unusually affectionate today and her sister Mystify a little thick white discharge.
FF Lela has had an udder for almost a month, FF Sweet Potata not as huge as everyone else, Balango..she must have run for the hills when the buck was here Im sure shes not preggo but willing for her to prove me wrong. Brings to mind the scripture in Job where the Lord asks "Where were you when the she goat gave birth?" 
Anyhoo, just passing the time here rambling on...kidding pens all ready, not quite a basket case yet. But just wait!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you know when they're due? Good luck, hope they give you lots of healthy babies soon!

Here's a picture showing how to check for ligaments. They'll feeling like hard pencils under the skin but as the doe gets closer they get so soft and mushy, then they disappear. This doe's ligaments were gone, see how mushy she is in the rear end?
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... ent=02.jpg


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pic Ashley...This is the first time Ive heard the description "mushy" and its pretty accurate... I think some of them are mushy...
They are all due anytime after 2-18. During the first week of the buck being here I saw evidence of coverage on all but Balango...everyones rears are poochy but hers, it is tucked up tighter than a drum.
I just don't want to haul them into the kidding pens too soon. Last yr they spent a good week in them between pre kidding and a couple days bonding time.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim's ligaments are totally gone- she is sitting like a dog to get some relief from the pressure of the kids and she is not due til 3/5!
But she did that last year and then the ligaments came back- so only the doe knows.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Anything new happening?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like more babies are going to be here soon. :clap: 

I know no matter how hard I try some people that I have tough about the ligaments they just can not get it. It did take me a while to learn how to feel them and not feel them. You will get the hang of it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

B B B Babies!

Took Grace the nubian up to kidding pen. She has been nesting. While doing all that and sittin with her, Mystify decided she would be the first.... she was out in the honey-moon cottage..Took about an hour to have three little doelings, one short and two long ones. They are now all dried off in the kidding pen
Gotta check on Grace now...I havent eaten all day just running back & forth.
Mystify's kids were up & sucking within about a half hr.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Triplet does!!!!! You are so lucky!! MAjor Congrats :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Lucky you!! Congrats!! :stars: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Took a nap, hubby runs in announcing Grace (the Nubian Blimp) had trips....got out there, once again it was quads..i think 2 doe 2 bucks.
Both does drank up about 4 quarts molasses water..time to crash again.
One buckling is a nice chamois color the others look more Boer.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohooo- lots of babies too. Congratulations - can you get some rest now?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

woohoo!!! Congrats!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys, but what is "rest"? so far so good for them. Blimp bolted her grain this am again. the last couple days she has done this goes off gagging & snotifying the place' thot cause she just didn't have any room in there guess im gonna have to put rocks in her pan. Just wormed both moms shoulda done it yesterday.
Brought Miss Behavin to the birthing suite a couple hrs ago.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright!! More babies!! Congrats!!!  :thumb: :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whew for now..i think. Miis B just threw a pair of lovely does but she might not be done...
No assistance on these 3 kiddings!!! :thumb: Gotta go!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! Sounds like you are definately in the pink this season!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gettin to the place where does need to do their job. So far so good in that it all went well. 
So now Im asking why. Is it cause they got a new hay rack w/4" squares that they really have to work at? Is it genetics? 
Or is it cause I just threw feed in a few pans and let them fight over it?
Please tell me your expriences!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats a lot of kids!!! 

sorry I missed all the happenings - I just didn't check this thread  


So congratulations on the uneventful kiddings. 

With the quads are you going to bottle raise any or is she ok taking care of them herself?



As to the hay feeder issue - I wouldn't know. Mine are always distructive :sigh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, That is awesome. Sounds like you are flooded with babies. That is Wonderful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, with all those doelings, I'd say you have one heck of a buck! As far as the easy births, well it just depends on genetics and the health of the doe as well as their build. Fighting over wether or not one will get to eat or not I don't think has any bearing on kid number but it does with size, if the bully s getting more than her share then she would have the largest kids, working to get their hay is a good idea, mine do and I have less waste it seems that they learn to "savor" every mouthful they pull out!LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all the babies!!! Wow you have lots of them bouncing around!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Am now cross eyed. FF Lela who has had an udder for almost a month. 1b 1d. was pushing hard for a few minutes. never saw the bubble, feet out but head seemed stuck..saw his tongue what did that mean? Is that why there was no bubble/Anyway for what seemed like an eternity fished head out of there during contractions and pulled down on legs.

Thanks everyone for your excitememnt & congrats! Two more FFs to go, if they are preggo. Im sure one is not, hubby swaers the other one isnt either At this point it wouldnt bother me abit!

Come pick out your babies!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You certainly have reason to be cross-eyed!! My goodness me having 4 girls go within 3 weeks..3 in 1 week....I thot I was gonna be wacko, but you..geez at least a birth a day!! God Bless You! :angel2:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww gee Liz, thanks. And mucho thanks to everyone :grouphug: Goat people just can't go around going on about their goat lives to non goat people without driving them up a wall. At the very least boring them to death. When I see a glassed over look look in the eye they are on overload. If they say "I ate a tuna fish sanwhich today" then I know for sure. 
But then again if I told you guys I ate a tuna san you would know it was important cause kidding season allows no food, clean clothes or showers. BTW finally got the first one since Sat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have delivered a kid without a sack before - i found it odd too. But I guess it happends sometimes


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Stacey, your topic of the week didnt come up  sounds like a great one!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just caught back up with this thread....FF Lela bagged for a good couple of weeks, the following day had one each....had to help a little with the first one.....Lela would sit down like a dog and turn to see what was happening the silly thing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - now we need pics of all of them so you can ship one to everyone!


----------

